# Red Bellied Black Snake



## moosenoose (Jul 18, 2007)

I was over at Skunks place last Sunday and thought I’d share a few photos I took of his Red Belly (I offered Skunk to post the pics but he declined and wanted me to do it, so here they are! I don’t get too precious about photos :lol

We probed the big fella the weekend before and found out he’s a male  Anyway, enjoy. Thanks to the Skunkmeister for allowing me to get up close and personal with one of my favorite elapids!!


----------



## noidea (Jul 18, 2007)

wow beautiful snake, its funny i shy away from my hubbies coastal coz he's a bugger and likes to bite but have been and seen a guys vens and was quite comfortable looking at them when he took them out. the RBB look so majestic when they rise up. they definatley comand attention.


----------



## da_donkey (Jul 18, 2007)

Awsome they sure are beautiful.

My little one flaterns its neck out so much i think its a cobra RBB hybrid :lol:


----------



## cheyno (Jul 18, 2007)

Great photos and a beautiful snake!


----------



## Jill (Jul 18, 2007)

RBB's are very beautiful and the only ven I would consider keeping. I had them in the backyard in the Blue Mountains, they would hang out around the frog pond..... Good pics!


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Pics*

You sure know how to get the most out of the camera Moosey. Awesome pics, thnaks for sharing.


----------



## m.punja (Jul 18, 2007)

noidea said:


> wow beautiful snake, its funny i shy away from my hubbies coastal coz he's a bugger and likes to bite but have been and seen a guys vens and was quite comfortable looking at them when he took them out. the RBB look so majestic when they rise up. they definatley comand attention.


 
Wait till its near five foot and rears up as you take it out the enc an hoods out glaring down t you.  You really think your looking at acobra then. You also need to do some washing afterwards and remember to keep your distance next time :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 18, 2007)

m.punja said:


> Wait till its near five foot and rears up as you take it out the enc an hoods out glaring down t you.  You really think your looking at acobra then. You also need to do some washing afterwards and remember to keep your distance next time :lol:




lol it is 5ft 

Thanks for all the kind comments everyone  It’s always a pleasure posting shots to such a reception


----------



## m.punja (Jul 18, 2007)

:lol: I was meant to quote Donk:lol: Great RBBS Moose. I was talking about one of my tigers before, I can't wait untill my RBBS reach that size


----------



## m.punja (Jul 18, 2007)

Them scales that look dented, were they always like that do you know?


----------



## tooben (Jul 18, 2007)

great snake i really love the old rbbs . i cant wait till i can have one . thanks for the shots.


----------



## Colin (Jul 18, 2007)

Great pics moosey  RBBS have to be one of my favourite elapids.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 18, 2007)

great pics moosy,,,hes a ripper shaun.


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 18, 2007)

m.punja said:


> :lol: I was meant to quote Donk:lol: Great RBBS Moose. I was talking about one of my tigers before, I can't wait untill my RBBS reach that size



 hehe no worries....it's the little eastern browns that dance around who get me a bit edgy, the bigger snakes I'm not too bad with confidence-wise.



m.punja said:


> Them scales that look dented, were they always like that do you know?



It might just be the light on them m.punja, it wasn't the best conditions to take photos last Sunday as it was quite cloudy with spasmodic periods of rain - but that said we found a break in the weather and I was quite happy with what I managed to take


----------



## m.punja (Jul 18, 2007)

Ok. The reason I ask is I know a bloke who has two RBBS, both same size and both in great condition, kept the same, fed the same, same size waterbowl ect yet one's scales have become dented but worse then the other in your pics and the others are still fine. The dented snake is still fine and still healthy, just has different scales


----------



## m.punja (Jul 18, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> hehe no worries....it's the little eastern browns that dance around who get me a bit edgy, the bigger snakes I'm not too bad with confidence-wise.


 
Only the little ones?  In that case when I get my big guy Agro in Oct you will come take some close up photos :lol: I think he's about five or six foot, so good size for you hey


----------



## Miss B (Jul 18, 2007)

Very impressive looking! I love the contrast between that really really black and the bright red.

I could never keep vens myself, although some of them are real stunners, but I will just settle for looking at other people's pics :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 18, 2007)

m.punja said:


> Only the little ones?  In that case when I get my big guy Agro in Oct you will come take some close up photos :lol: I think he's about five or six foot, so good size for you hey



I'm not scared! Bring him on! :lol: To be honest I've only seen young eastern browns up close, and they spook me...that's not to say I won’t be even more spooked by a bigger one, I probably will. I think the formula I work by is something like:* % of Spook = Length x Species* :lol: 

(ps: plus my right knee is killing me at the moment so I don't move real quick just at the minute :lol


----------



## m.punja (Jul 18, 2007)

lol, no worries. it wont be till oct anyway plenty of time for the knee to heal :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2007)

nice pics they nice rbbs i cant wait till mine gets that big.


----------



## skunk (Jul 18, 2007)

now to find a female his size ! some body sell me one !


----------



## scorps (Jul 18, 2007)

i love rbbs


----------



## -Peter (Jul 18, 2007)

skunk said:


> now to find a female his size ! some body sell me one !


 
What you got to swap?


----------



## Kahlia (Jul 18, 2007)

AWSOME Shots...what camera did you use? Also the snake in them wasnt 2 shabby


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 19, 2007)

-Peter said:


> What you got to swap?




Oh I think I can see some wheeling and dealing about to happen - I'd send Skunk a PM if I were you  :lol:




Kahlia said:


> AWSOME Shots...what camera did you use? Also the snake in them wasnt 2 shabby



I've recently bought a Nikon D80 DSLR with an 18-135mm lens. I was using an Olympus 4 meg point and shoot previously with some fantastic results, but this new camera helps in getting me out of harms way faster (I kind of like that)


----------



## stary boy (Jul 19, 2007)

you bought it?? dont you mean mummy bought it


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 19, 2007)

stary boy said:


> you bought it?? dont you mean mummy bought it




Shhhhh Stars, you're destroying my persona!! :lol:


----------



## stary boy (Jul 19, 2007)

hahah persona shmona, you big mummies boy


----------



## salebrosus (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh how cute moosey!

Simone.


----------



## mrmikk (Jul 19, 2007)

Awesome pics, RBBS definitely catch people's attention and I think they know it. Excellent camera work too!


----------



## skunk (Jul 19, 2007)

hi peter, i have money to swap for a female  pm me what u have in mind.
cheers


----------



## scam7278 (Jul 19, 2007)

is that you in the pic moosey?


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 19, 2007)

It is indeed


----------



## skunk (Jul 19, 2007)

handsome fellow aint he? heheh :lol:


----------



## scam7278 (Jul 19, 2007)

wheres your saints jacket???? freddy has one lol


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 19, 2007)

I was having it dry cleaned after the win against the Crows


----------



## scam7278 (Jul 19, 2007)

lmao


----------



## da_donkey (Aug 14, 2007)

My little one


----------



## da_donkey (Aug 14, 2007)

my little one


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Sep 15, 2007)

Come on guys, there must be a Red Bellied out there for me to buy somewhere!!!!!! Money waiting!!!!!!
[email protected]


----------



## blackghost (Sep 15, 2007)

I've never much been into elapids before, but I tell you what...after seeing these pics of your rbbs, you sure have got my attention! They seem to have this ability to put you into a hypnosis state, even by looking at pics...

Congrats on owning such a beautiful animal!

blackghost


----------



## firefly_ (Sep 15, 2007)

Are these venomous? I have never seen them before...


----------



## Midol (Sep 15, 2007)

Yes.

Red Belly Black Snakes.


----------



## MrBredli (Sep 15, 2007)

1200+ views for a RBBS thread... i thought for sure i was walking into a free-handling debate. How disappointed i am, however the excellent photographs more than make up for that disappointment. Good stuff!


----------



## Romance (Sep 15, 2007)

Theres an RBB at my place thats been there over 25 years and is well over 2m! first time i came face to face with her she stood up nearly as high as my chest and Im almost 6 foot...awesome experience...not so good on the ol' thumper though.

ps moosey youve got some awesome talent with that camera mate!


----------



## Vat69 (Sep 15, 2007)

Nice pics dood! 

You look like a pro tailing it!!


----------



## bredli84 (Sep 15, 2007)

MrBredli said:


> 1200+ views for a RBBS thread... i thought for sure i was walking into a free-handling debate. How disappointed i am, however the excellent photographs more than make up for that disappointment. Good stuff!



i know what u mean MrB, i had to put the beer back in the fridge.
does anyone know how to un-pop popcorn?


beautiful redbellies guys, i enjoyed the pics


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Are they*



firefly_ said:


> Are these venomous? I have never seen them before...



I thought RBD's were as harmless as Death Adders. :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 16, 2007)

Vat69 said:


> You look like a pro tailing it!!



I'm a dork! :lol: :lol:


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 16, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> I'm a dork! :lol: :lol:


 
So am i moooooooseyyyyy... lets get the Mas..debate going


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 16, 2007)

firefly_ said:


> Are these venomous? I have never seen them before...



LOL yep there consisdered dangerously venomous
effects of black snake bite,


 Local Affects: 
Pain and swelling
Hemorrhage
Tissue necrosis 
 Neurological and Neuromuscular: These signs and symptoms are manifest within one hour after envenomation, however not all will necessarily develop, even with severe envenomation. Respiratory muscle paralysis requiring intubation and ventilatory support is a rare complication of a Black Snake bite. 
Blurred vision, ptosis
Dysphagia, dysarthria
Confusion
Drowsiness
Limb paralysis
Loss of respiratory muscle function 
 Cardiovascular:
 Transient hypotension/loss of consciousness

Sinus tachycardia
Circulatory shock

 Hematological: 
Coagulation defects



 Hematological: 
Coagulation defects

Hemolysis
Thrombocytopenia
Spontaneous bleeding:
Hematemesis
Bright red blood per rectum
Hematuria
 Renal/Urinary: 
Hematuria
Myoglobinuria/hemoglobinuria
Renal failure secondary to myoglobinuria
 Musculoskeletal: 
Myolysis
Rhabdomyolysis
 General: 
Nausea/emesis
Fever
Headache

Abdominal pain	
Regional lymphadenopathy


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 16, 2007)

nice pics,wish people would post more elapid pics instead of coastel carpets LOL


----------



## blackghost (Sep 16, 2007)

Well, that just turned me off ever owning one :lol:


----------



## PigFeet (Sep 16, 2007)

looking good donkey have you sexed the little fella yet?


----------



## bredli84 (Sep 16, 2007)

Yes Donk, you are a dork, check out those socks!!!!
please dont tell me you were wearing sandals as well?


----------



## firefly_ (Sep 16, 2007)

shamous1 said:


> I thought RBD's were as harmless as Death Adders. :lol:



Don't be a smart @$$!!! :lol: 

We don't have things like that here...
ask me about a copperhead or a rattle snake, and I can tell you all.....


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 16, 2007)

PigFeet said:


> looking good donkey have you sexed the little fella yet?


 
No havent sexed it yet, but its growing great ( ate a rat pup the other day )



bredli84 said:


> Yes Donk, you are a dork, check out those socks!!!!
> please dont tell me you were wearing sandals as well?


 
Whats wrong with pulled up footy socks and thongs?:lol::lol:


----------



## m.punja (Sep 16, 2007)

Donk mate that little guy is a ripper. Made me think about posting some similar pics Maybe Later. Some good ones for all the do gooders:lol: These ones will have to do in the meantime. This is a pair that I keep. Should be getting a second pair in the upcoming month or so, fingers crossed. These pics are old and some people may have seen them but ah well.:lol: the RBBS didn't really interest me, neither did the collets, of the blacksnakes I was most keen on the spotteds and mulags, however, since owning both a RBBS and a Collet my veiw on the blacksnakes has changed and I am a great fan of them all now.:lol::lol::lol: Hopfully over the next few seasons I can finish my collection of blacksnakes. Here are the pics.




















Hang on? That last one's not a blacksnake


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey those red belly's are rippers Punja!  Can you tell me what locality are they??


----------



## deebo (Sep 17, 2007)

are baby ones just as venomous to adults? maybe not the best wording but would a bite from a baby have the same effact on an adult human as the bite from a baby snake?

Dave


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Dave the answer is yes. Baby ones can be particularly bad as they haven't the ability to regulate their dosage properly. And being a small snake they need things dead quicker anyway so you might be on the receiving end of a lot of venom. That's my understanding anyway


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 17, 2007)

MrBredli said:


> 1200+ views for a RBBS thread... i thought for sure i was walking into a free-handling debate. How disappointed i am, however the excellent photographs more than make up for that disappointment. Good stuff!


 
1600+ views and an extra inflamatory pic from me and still no argument:shock::shock::shock: are we the people at APS getting soft in our old age?? or are we just more understanding of different views other than our own??


----------



## WombleHerp (Sep 17, 2007)

b e a utiful! ive always wanted elapids... sadly class one is for beginners lol


----------



## bredli84 (Sep 17, 2007)

da_donkey said:


> 1600+ views and an extra inflamatory pic from me and still no argument:shock::shock::shock: are we the people at APS getting soft in our old age?? or are we just more understanding of different views other than our own??



WHAT??? APS people _understanding_ of differing views????


----------



## Just_Joshin (Sep 17, 2007)

David Evans said:


> are baby ones just as venomous to adults? maybe not the best wording but would a bite from a baby have the same effact on an adult human as the bite from a baby snake?
> 
> Dave


Yes. The venom is no less lethal when they are young. Sure they MIGHT not inject as much but it will still have an effect upon you. As moose pointed out also, young ones often inject a lot of venom through inexperience and a need to protect themselves as they are more vulnerable.


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Sep 17, 2007)

firefly_ said:


> Don't be a smart @$$!!! :lol:
> 
> We don't have things like that here...
> ask me about a copperhead or a rattle snake, and I can tell you all.....



ahh those NC copperheads are so cute! especially the juvie one i found with its little green tail waggling 






nice pics moose, punja and donk. i am yet to handle a RBBS but i sure am looking forward to it 

-Penny


----------



## m.punja (Sep 17, 2007)

Locality? Are you accusing me of something moose! Got no idea where they came from origianlly, but from what I've seen the further north you get the more red their face gets, if that is the case then they are probably from around here somewhere in the family tree. I think there needs to be pics of tai free handling or brown free handling now days for people to get worked up, there or the free handling stories that go wrong.


----------



## m.punja (Sep 17, 2007)

womanator said:


> Yes. The venom is no less lethal when they are young. Sure they MIGHT not inject as much but it will still have an effect upon you. As moose pointed out also, young ones often inject a lot of venom through inexperience and a need to protect themselves as they are more vulnerable.


 
It can also have the oposite effect am I right? Being that the silly little buggers might give you a dry bite and think...am i forgetting something. Thats what happened to me when I was biten by a juvi Tiger. Also, using tigersnake as an example, you got to think of it this way. Average sized tiger bite can kill about 4 or more humans, juvi tiger, much smaller with smaller glands still probably capable of killing 1 or 2 humans which means, your still outnumbered.


----------



## Just_Joshin (Sep 17, 2007)

m.punja said:


> It can also have the oposite effect am I right? Being that the silly little buggers might give you a dry bite and think...am i forgetting something. Thats what happened to me when I was biten by a juvi Tiger. Also, using tigersnake as an example, you got to think of it this way. Average sized tiger bite can kill about 4 or more humans, juvi tiger, much smaller with smaller glands still probably capable of killing 1 or 2 humans which means, your still outnumbered.


 
It's not just juvies that give dry bites, in fact i'd almost be inclined to say that juvie's WOULDN'T give dry bites, they'd unload the entire gland into you!!

Eastern Brown snakes and RBBS are notorius for dry bites. I believe the envenomation rate of an eastern brown is something like 30% across all cases, i.e. only 30% of people bitten by brown snakes suffered envenomation.

A snake knows that it cannot eat something the size of us so using venom on us is a little pointless unless it is the only option left. Venom is PRECIOUS for an elapid as it is it's means of hunting/eating so venom is only used when absolutely neccessary. For this reason, many elapids will only give you a dry bite if it is not cornered and you are not harrassing the snake. It is a way of saying "See i can bite you, piss off or your a dead man".

A guy on my snake handling course got tagged by a RBBS when trying to get it out of a tree. He grabbed it 2/3 down the body while it was in the fork of a tree and it spun round and tagged him. Luckily for him it was only a RBBS giving him a warning bite......"Leave me alone".

However, get tagged by something like a Mulga then LOOK OUT. It is going to Inject venom and a bucketload at that.


----------



## hugsta (Sep 18, 2007)

I haven't heardof eastern browns giving dry bites before. Everyone I've ever met have always been ready to bite and inject venom. They have a bit of an attitude problem I think....


----------



## m.punja (Sep 18, 2007)

yeh I know womonator, however I still believe that juvis give off a few dry bites. I've seen someone fishing out tiger juvis from his pits and whacked a number of times by the little guys only to swear and call them all sorts of names with no effect of any venom


----------



## m.punja (Sep 18, 2007)

he wasn't careless, he had about 50 odd tiger juvis of diff speices and didn't have much room to play so a few snaped him


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 18, 2007)

da_donkey said:


> So am i moooooooseyyyyy... lets get the Mas..debate going



I was wondering why no one had said anything actually..


----------

